# Kindle-users: I need your help!



## PEAL (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello

I am a danish student of media science doing my master's thesis in e-books and therefore looking for users of E-Book Devices. If you own or use one - of any kind - I would be very happy if you could answer the following, five simple questions. If you do not wish to post your answers here, you can send them to me: peteral10 [at] m3.stud.ku.dk

1. In what year were you born?

2. What's your line of work?

3. Where do you live?

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)

5. When do you use it?

6. What's your verdict (quick)?

Thank you very much for your help!
Peter 
_
-- Please see this post for new survey....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12018.msg232924.html#msg232924_


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1964

2. What's your line of work? Data entry/transcription

3. Where do you live?  New York City 

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) mostly fiction [science fiction and romance] 

5. When do you use it?  on the subway ride to and from work 

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  on a scale of 1 to 10, it's a 7


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1971

2. What's your line of work? Executive Search

3. Where do you live? San Francisco

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Primarily fiction

5. When do you use it? commute to work and at home. I do about 95% of my pleasure reading on my Kindle

6. What's your verdict (quick)? on a scale of 1 - 10, I say 8


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1958

2. What's your line of work? financial crimes investigator 

3. Where do you live? new jersey area, just outside of Philadelphia, PA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) fiction

5. When do you use it? weekends

6. What's your verdict (quick)? scale of 1-10, I give it a 7


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1990

2. What's your line of work? I'm a full-time student, though I LifeGuard during the year and Summer

3. Where do you live? On Terra, that is, Planet Earth, though North America and the United States more specifically, and New York state even more specifically.

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  I'd have to say that a majority of my reading is fiction, historical fiction, fantasy fiction... On occasion i'll buy a newspaper but when I read I'm generally trying to escape reality so my reading selections tend to reflect that. 

5. When do you use it? At every available opportunity.


6. What's your verdict (quick)? The future of reading as we know it! 15/10 in my opinion; all minor issues with ereaders (Kindle) aside, it's as great an innovation as... papyrus was to stone slabs? As the printing press? Both!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1970

2. What's your line of work? companion animal veterinarian

3. Where do you live? a suburb of Philadelphia, PA, USA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Yes. Fiction, newspapers, articles, etc. RSS feeds. Veterinary Medical literature articles. Novels, biographies, fiction, nonfiction, you name it, I read it.

5. When do you use it? All the time - while having morning coffee, during lunch, if I have downtime in the afternoon, in bed at night... if I'm stuck in a waiting room... whenever I would ordinarily read.

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Best invention since the printing press!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

For me

1. In what year were you born?  1961

2. What's your line of work? government accounting

3. Where do you live? titusville

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) fiction, romance

5. When do you use it? lunch time, before bed, weekends

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 10


For my daughter (not a KB member..yet)


1. In what year were you born? 1981

2. What's your line of work? flight attendant

3. Where do you live? chicago/titusville

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) biographies

5. When do you use it? breaks on long flights, any other free time to study for LSAT 

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 7


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?  1934

2. What's your line of work? I am a retired teacher of English.

3. Where do you live? The Champlain Valley of Vermont, USA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles etc*.) Mostly fiction. Mysteries and science fiction predominate

5. When do you use it?In bed at night, outside on the deck, when I have to wait for a doctor's appointment, anywhere I have a spare few minutes.

6. What's your verdict (quick)? One of the best gadgets I have ever bought myself. 

Patrisha
* eTc, please. It is a contraction of et cetera...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 
1975

2. What's your line of work?
IT Consultant

3. Where do you live?
Anchorage, AK

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)
Mostly fiction

5. When do you use it?
Morning, noon and night. (ie, whenever I'm not at work)

6. What's your verdict (quick)?
Love it. Hate reading "regular" books now.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1975

2. What's your line of work? Education

3. Where do you live?  Alabama

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) mostly fiction and the Reader's Digest

5. When do you use it? Daily

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 8


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?
1960

2. What's your line of work?
Technology Manager

3. Where do you live?
Boston

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)
Fiction, non-fiction, news updates

5. When do you use it?
when don't I?  (Ok..I don't use it at work)

6. What's your verdict (quick)?
It's not perfect but I LOVE it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?  1960

2. What's your line of work?  Court reporter

3. Where do you live?  Wild Wonderful West Virginia

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  All of the above

5. When do you use it?  Mostly evenings, waiting for appointments, while eating.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Awesome device.

deb


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1964

2. What's your line of work?  Educational Technologist/Network Administrator

3. Where do you live?  Iowa, USA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction, Non Fiction, Technology Manuals (after conversion)

5. When do you use it?  Daily. Mostly evenings, waiting for appointments, while eating.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  10/10 - I really don't know what I would do without it at this moment.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1967

2. What's your line of work?  Project Manager

3. Where do you live?  First State:  Delaware

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles etc.) Fiction, Non-Fiction  

5. When do you use it?  All the time except when sleeping and if I could figure how to use during that time I would.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  I assume 10 is the best, if so, 8.  2 point deduction for lack of Content Management a.k.a. folders


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1973

2. What's your line of work? Quality Management

3. Where do you live? Wisconsin

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) all types of fiction, occasional non-fiction

5. When do you use it? All the time, at home, walking from my car, waiting for someone...anytime!

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love it!!! I can't imagine living without it. On a scale of 1-10... a 9


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1962

2. What's your line of work? Consultant

3. Where do you live? Oakland, CA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) mainly fiction, occasional non-fiction

5. When do you use it? All the time, everywhere. I keep it with me always. I even read in the car at long red lights. 

6. What's your verdict (quick)? I have a few minor nits, but the good far outweighs the bad. I love it!


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1950

2. What's your line of work? graphic designer-have designed/illustrated many books!

3. Where do you live? San Diego, California

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles etc.) Mostly fiction, some biography

5. When do you use it? Every spare minute-I usually read 7 books per week

6. What's your verdict (quick)? I'm completely in love with my Kindle!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?
1987

2. What's your line of work?
Student
3. Where do you live?
California
4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)
fiction
5. When do you use it?
everyday
6. What's your verdict (quick)?
9


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?  1950

2. What's your line of work?  Administrative Assistant

3. Where do you live?  Tucson, Arizona

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction

5. When do you use it?  When I'm not working, sleeping or on KindleBoards!

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love, love, love it!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1969

2. What's your line of work?  Systems Operator is official title, fancy word for Administrative Assistant (oil and gas field)

3. Where do you live?  Tatum, Texas (East Texas)

4. What do you read on your Kindle?  Bible; Books (Fiction - sci-fi, fantasy, mystery/suspense, some romance)

5. When do you use it?  every chance I get  

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Absolutely love it!  I don't even want to read printed books any more, I love my Kindle!


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1946

2. What's your line of work? Retired.  Last career was in technology support.  

3. Where do you live? Aurora, CO

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction, mostly mysteries and sci-fi.  May branch out over time. 

5. When do you use it?  Whenever I can find time to read.  I wish had had it back when I commuted by train.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love it!  I've been using ereaders for a long time, but this one is the best.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1962

2. What's your line of work?  Full time mom, substitute teacher, tutor, harpist

3. Where do you live? near San Francisco

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  local newspaper, Bible, fiction, historical fiction, nonfiction, romance, classics

5. When do you use it?  Mostly before I fall asleep at night

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Couldn't live without it.  I used to read novels on my Palm Treo, so I've been an ebooks believer for quite a while now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1974

2. What's your line of work?  Healthcare

3. Where do you live?  Las Vegas, NV

4. What do you read on your Kindle?  Fiction, biographical, autobiographical.

5. When do you use it?  Every minute I'm free!  Usually 1-2 hours, three days a week, and 2-4 hours the rest.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  8-9 (needs folders or a way to reference books/ files)


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1964

2. What's your line of work?  Hospital resource coordinator

3. Where do you live?  Washington state

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  fiction

5. When do you use it?  every chance I get

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  I absolutely love it--perfect 10!


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1958

2. What's your line of work? registered nurse

3. Where do you live? central New Jersey

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) fiction/nonfiction

5. When do you use it? at home

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 8/10


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1985

2. What's your line of work? soon to be mom

3. Where do you live? Texas

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Books

5. When do you use it? All the time, various places and times throughout the day. Whenever I get a chance. 

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love it.


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1958

2. What's your line of work?  Convention Director

3. Where do you live? Kansas

4. What do you read on your Kindle?  Fiction & politics

5. When do you use it?  When I have time.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  It is wonderful, Takes me away from daily stress.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1972

2. What's your line of work? package loader for UPS

3. Where do you live? Montgomery, AL

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) fiction, non fiction, couple of test manuals

5. When do you use it? long trips, long waits, and weekends

6. What's your verdict (quick)? love it, wish I would have bought it when it came around the first time


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1951

2. What's your line of work? Pathology, Musician

3. Where do you live? New York

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Mostly fiction , some non-fiction

5. When do you use it?  Daily, whenever I get the chance

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Absolutely love it.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1972

2. What's your line of work? accounting

3. Where do you live? SC

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) fiction

5. When do you use it? whenever I have free time

6. What's your verdict (quick)? LOVE IT!!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1961

2. What's your line of work?  Electrical Design 

3. Where do you live? Georgia

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Mostly fiction , some non-fiction - no newspapers or magazines

5. When do you use it? Daily, whenever I get the chance. Listen to TTS on commute to/from work. 

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love my Kindle and don't ever want to read a DTB again. (do want better organization though - folders)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1942

2. What's your line of work? retired

3. Where do you live? central Mexico

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) fiction

5. When do you use it? whenever I have time to read

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 10 out of 10 - love it


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1963

2. What's your line of work? Technical support supervisor

3. Where do you live? Dayton, OH

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction

5. When do you use it? lunch breaks, at the pool, any time I want to read

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love it! I can't see myself reading DTBs again.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1959

2. What's your line of work? Housewife, occasional medical/legal secretary

3. Where do you live? Ottumwa, Iowa, USA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) About 95% fiction, a few biographies, cookbook, bible, self-help books

5. When do you use it? Whenever and wherever I get the chance (4+ hours/day)

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Most wonderful material possession I own


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1969

2. What's your line of work?  Stay at home mom

3. Where do you live?  Orange County, California

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles etc.)  fiction

5. When do you use it?  any available opportunity (often)

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Convenient, well designed, easy to use, WONDERFUL!


----------



## kwl718 (Jul 17, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1962

2. What's your line of work?  IT professional

3. Where do you live? Massachusetts

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)   Books, non-fiction and novels

5. When do you use it? Mostly in the evening, after kids are in bed.  While stuck waiting for anything. 

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love it.  I still read regular books too, but I like the convenience of not having to decide what I want to read before I go somewhere and like being able to increase the font size so I don't need my reading glasses!


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1949

2. What's your line of work? Electrical Engineer

3. Where do you live? Orange, CA USA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) SciFi and Fantasy (mostly)

5. When do you use it? Every chance I get

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Absolutely love it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

PEAL said:


> 1. In what year were you born? 1959
> 
> 2. What's your line of work? Housewife
> 
> ...


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1974

2. What's your line of work? book sales

3. Where do you live? Atlanta, Georgia

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Everything including fiction, non-fictionblogs and mags.

5. When do you use it? at night, while feeding my son and whenever I have down time.

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 10, it is the best purchase I have ever made despite any flaws it may have.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?              1949

2. What's your line of work?                    Legal

3. Where do you live?                            Myrtle Beach, SC

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction/mysteries

5. When do you use it?  Evenings and weekends

6. What's your verdict (quick)?    Excellent


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1978

2. What's your line of work? Graphic Design

3. Where do you live? Pennsylvania

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction

5. When do you use it? I read about 1/3 of all my books on the kindle (I still frequent the library a lot)

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love It! There are a few things I would prefer to be updated/changed/perfected; but for a second generation device, it's wonderful


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1965

2. What's your line of work? IT Programming

3. Where do you live?  North Carolina, USA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Mostly fiction

5. When do you use it? Daily

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 7 on a scale of 1-10


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

born: 1948
work: teacher
live: Virginia Beach, VA
read: fiction, non-fiction and cookbooks
useage: everywhere, I never leave home without it!
verdict: 8


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1960

2. What's your line of work?  Medical transcription

3. Where do you live?  Seattle, WA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction.

5. When do you use it?  Every chance I get...working out on the treadmill, waiting for appointments, and a couple of hours before bed.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  There is room for improvement in the device and industry but I love my Kindle. I'd give it 9/10.


----------



## cybergeezer (Jun 29, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1944

2. What's your line of work?  Retired attorney

3. Where do you live? Bainbridge Island,WA and Kailua-Kona, HI

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Seattle Times, New York Times, Daily Mail (UK), fiction, classics, travel

5. When do you use it?   Never leave home without it--coffee shop, marina, beach, at home, waiting in line

6. What's your verdict (quick)? I love my Kindle, I think it is the greatest thing since the invention of moveable type


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

PEAL said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a danish student of media science doing my master's thesis in e-books and therefore looking for users of E-Book Devices. If you own or use one - of any kind - I would be very happy if you could answer the following, five simple questions. If you do not wish to post your answers here, you can send them to me: peteral10 [at] m3.stud.ku.dk
> 
> ...


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?  1953

2. What's your line of work?  retired financial associate

3. Where do you live?  Moyock, NC

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  The Holy Bible, fiction & non-fiction

5. When do you use it?  most mornings, every night & any time I have a minute to wait

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 9 out of 10 (1 pt off for lack of folders)

Kathy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1954

2. What's your line of work?  supervisor in county government office

3. Where do you live?  northern Virginia (Washington DC suburbs)

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  books

5. When do you use it?  whenever I can - especially at lunchtime and before going to bed at night

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  absolutely love it; wish more books were available


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1963

2. What's your line of work? Librarian

3. Where do you live? Gustavus, Alaska

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) fiction

5. When do you use it? before bed and when I wake up

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Great but fragile


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1961

2. What's your line of work? Business Analyst-IT

3. Where do you live? Los Angeles area

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction, blogs

5. When do you use it? Daily - TTS during commute, has replaced all reading for pleasure on physical books

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  I love ereading.  Originally considered myself a Kindler, but am leaning more and more towards just an ereader (not tied to any device).


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1965

2. What's your line of work? Freelance graphic design, author

3. Where do you live? Stockbridge, Georgia, US

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction, reference books, a few blogs and a magazine or two

5. When do you use it? Mostly at night before I go to bed

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Ebooks have finally become a viable market and will continue to grow more popular over time


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1947

2. What's your line of work? Assistant Library Director

3. Where do you live? El Centro, CA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles etc.) Mostly Fiction

5. When do you use it? Every chance I get. Mostly early in AM and late at night

6. What's your verdict (quick)? LOVE it but give it a 9 for lack of folders!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? '61

2. What's your line of work? Writer

3. Where do you live? California, USA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction & nonfiction (no newspapers)

5. When do you use it? Off and on all day; typically right after lunch and for an hour or to before bed.

6. What's your verdict (quick)? It's not perfect, but it makes reading easier, especially the monstrously long books.


----------



## nowel_g (Jul 29, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1978

2. What's your line of work? Emergency Medicine

3. Where do you live? U.S. Virgin Islands

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Primarily fiction

5. When do you use it? I read before falling asleep

6. What's your verdict (quick)? on a scale of 1 - 10, I say 8


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1972

2. What's your line of work? Audio Visual Support

3. Where do you live? Central Virginia

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction (mostly scifi/fantasy)

5. When do you use it? every chance I get

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Can't live without it. Love not having to lug books around, always having one on hand.


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1954

2. What's your line of work?  VP and Controller for a Real Estate Developer

3. Where do you live?  Southern California

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction

5. When do you use it?  At home, at the beach, on vacations

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love it but it needs more enhancements (ie folders, etc.)

Robert


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1959

2. What's your line of work? Embryologist in a hospital IVF laboratory

3. Where do you live? PA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.):  fiction

5. When do you use it?  at home in the evening, waiting for appointments

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  best thing since the iPod

Jeri in PA


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1970

2. What's your line of work?  911/Police/Fire dispatcher

3. Where do you live?  Salinas, Ca

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction

5. When do you use it?  Whenever I have a free moment at work, at home, camping, waiting at the vet clinic for my appt (or hair dresser, eye Dr. etc...)

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  LOVE it!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1975

2. What's your line of work?  Psychologist

3. Where do you live? Wisconsin

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) mostly fiction, some professional articles or books

5. When do you use it?  before bed, on weekends, in the evening, whenever I can!

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  I love my Kindle


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1976

2. What's your line of work? Professor of nursing and registered nurse

3. Where do you live? northern Alabama, United States

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction and non-fiction, The New Yorker magazine

5. When do you use it? At home, while traveling (great for airports and motels)

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love having so many books in such a small device


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? 1949

2. What's your line of work? Computer software trainer in the healthcare field

3. Where do you live? Florida

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction and Non-Fiction

5. When do you use it? At home, traveling (I travel a lot for work) anywhere I can find a minute to read

6. What's your verdict (quick)? I love gadgets and this is the best thing I've ever had. Love it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1949

2. What's your line of work?  writer

3. Where do you live? North Carolina

4. What do you read on your Kindle? fiction and nonfiction

5. When do you use it? everywhere. I like to take it with me to appointments and read it in the waiting room and I love to read at home and read while I'm traveling and when I'm on my exercise bike.

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love my Kindle and love buying beautiful accessories for it. Would like it even better if it had color, folders, and touch screen.


----------



## gzigoris (Jul 31, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1940

2. What's your line of work?  Retired but work part time in retail

3. Where do you live?    Michigan

4.what do you read on your Kindle? Reading Historical fiction on wife's Kindle 1 My Kindle DX is shipped and on it's way for some Military non-fiction

5.When do you use it? Lunch time when I am working and out on the hammock when I am alone. Maybe share some quiet time with wife after I get my DX

6.What's your verdict (quick)? So far I love it, hope I will love the DX the same as the #1


----------



## oldprowler (Jul 23, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1940

2. What's your line of work?  Retired USN and Civil Service

3. Where do you live?  Mannford, OK

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Mostly fiction

5. When do you use it?  Every day from 4 to 5 hours between "honey do's)

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Best thing since sliced bread  9 of 10


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?  1951

2. What's your line of work?  Transfusion service supervisor

3. Where do you live? Dallas, TX

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction

5. When do you use it? At night and on weekends.  Use app for Iphone when at work on lunch  or break.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  9 out of 10


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1944

2. What's your line of work?  Retired.  Part-time substitute teacher.

3. Where do you live? Wisconsin

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Fiction, mostly mysteries and whatever is free.

5. When do you use it? Mostly in the evening.

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love it!


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1948

2. What's your line of work?  30+ yrs Inventory Management, now disabled

3. Where do you live?  Yacolt WA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction, history

5. When do you use it?  Every free quiet moment I have.

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love it on a scale of 1-10 it is a 9.5


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?   1952

2. What's your line of work?        A & P Mechanic

3. Where do you live?                 Little Rock AR USA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)   Fiction, non Fiction, Newspapers

5. When do you use it?  When ever I have an opportunity

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love My Kindle


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1977

2. What's your line of work?        Corporate Paralegal

3. Where do you live?                Fort Collins, CO

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Everything, fiction, non-fiction, biographies, cook books, romance, mystery

5. When do you use it?  the gym, before bed, planes, anytime i'm wating

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love My Kindle


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?* 1957*

2. What's your line of work? *Electrical Engineer*

3. Where do you live?* St Louis*

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) *Predominantly fiction, some non-fiction*

5. When do you use it? *Commute to and from work, home -- all of my reading for enjoyment is now done on Kindle, anyplace I have a wait -- doctor, dentist, et cetera*

6. What's your verdict (quick)? *on a 1-10 probably in the 8.5 range.
*


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1977

2. What's your line of work? Motion Picture Grip (I work on commercials, TV, and movies)

3. Where do you live? just north of Los Angeles, CA

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles etc.) fiction, historical fiction, whatever I can get my hands on

5. When do you use it? whenever I can, many hours a day

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love It.. will not part with it, they will have to pry it out of my cold dead hands, maybe not even then

Peter, will you consider sharing your findings with us?


----------



## jderouen (Jul 15, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1968

2. What's your line of work? Freelance writer/web designer

3. Where do you live? Northwest Arkansas

4. What do you read on your Kindle? Fiction, blogs

5. When do you use it? All different times

6. What's your verdict (quick)? 8/10.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? *1972*

2. What's your line of work? *Business owner & office manager, small manufacturing company*

3. Where do you live? *Western PA*

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) *Fiction, but my reading "type" has exploded since getting a Kindle. I read a far greater variety than ever before.*

5. When do you use it? * Whenever I am not working. Even cooking, cleaning, driving I can use TTS. *

6. What's your verdict (quick)? *LOVE IT.*


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

1. In what year were you born? *1933*

2. What's your line of work? *retired*

3. Where do you live? *Florida*

4. What do you read on your Kindle? *daily newspaper, fiction*

5. When do you use it? *every chance I get*

6. What's your verdict (quick)? *love it*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? *1973*

2. What's your line of work? *banking*

3. Where do you live? *Arkansas*

4. What do you read on your Kindle? *fiction*

5. When do you use it? *every chance I get*

6. What's your verdict (quick)? *love it, can't live without it!*


----------



## leighmcd (Aug 1, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1957

2. What's your line of work? social worker

3. Where do you live? rural eastern WA state

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) fiction

5. When do you use it?  all of the time, particularly slow times at work

6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love it!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1947

2. What's your line of work? Reiki Practitioner, Meditation Teacher, Psychotherpist

3. Where do you live? Boston MA
4. What do you read on your Kindle? anything I can put on it
5. When do you use it?  whenever I am not sleeping or working
6. What's your verdict (quick)? Love it! It is the best gift I have ever received


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

1. In what year were you born?  1950

2. What's your line of work?        Ex-teacher, full time mom, almost retired

3. Where do you live?                  Washington State

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction, Magazines, Newspaper articles

5. When do you use it?                  Whenever possible,  mostly at night

6. What's your verdict (quick)?      The best invention ever!!


----------



## readzilla (Jul 25, 2009)

1. In what year were you born? 1957

2. What's your line of work? Accountant

3. Where do you live? ATlanta

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.) Mostly fiction, subscribed to Time magazine, download the Sunday paper occasionally

5. When do you use it?  At every opportunity, lunch, evenings, weekends

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  Love my Kindle


----------



## PEAL (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello again.

My last posted questionnaire had unexpectedly so many replies that I've created an online survey for confidentiality and for me to be able to gather the information more easily. I thank you for your responses and apologize for any incoveniance while hoping that you'll take the time to fill out the questionnaire again, this time online and very easy here:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=0FBYEqfuZLtsJZlEaWueWA_3d_3d

Again, thank you for your help! 

For those of you who didn't fill out the questionnaire, I am a danish student of media science doing my master's thesis in e-books and therefore looking for users of E-Book Devices. If you own or use one - of any kind - I would be very happy if you could answer the following, eight simple questions:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=0FBYEqfuZLtsJZlEaWueWA_3d_3d


----------



## Emma (Aug 1, 2009)

1. In what year were you born?  1947

2. What's your line of work?  History Professor

3. Where do you live? St. Louis, MO

4. What do you read on your Kindle? (fiction, newspapers, articles ect.)  Fiction, non-fiction (not enough is available now), newspapers, magazines, journal articles (pdf).  Also listen to podcasts from NPR

5. When do you use it?  Daily.  I take it everywhere and read when I have a chance

6. What's your verdict (quick)?  I like it very much.


----------

